# Lowrance HDS 7 problems



## SHUTEYE (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a new Lowrance HDS 7 with a transom mount transducer. I cant seem to get this thing to operate properly. Actually Im about done with this thing. I moved the transducer to different locations and also made it deeper below the bottom of the boat. I dont know what else to do. The thing seems to work ok at very slow speeds, but as soon as your speed increases it will loose bottom and just doesnt work at all. I dont know what else to do. Has anyone had any of the same problems or does somebody have any suggestions.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I would suggest that you make sure you're not getting any cavitation around the transducer....sounds to me like you shouldn't be, but I know that if you do have cavitation around the transducer that they will loose contact with the bottom. Just a thought.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Run the motor up a little in neutral while in the water. If you still have a reading, it is not interference to the unit. I would be willing to bet it is transducer placement alone, and that is not a fault of the HDS7. When you run a straight edge along the transom to the ducer, do you have a slight trailing edge down on the ducer? Anything hanging from your hull in front of the ducer (such as strakes or thruhull water scoop or drain)? You may find you need to go to a shoot thru hull or thru hull transducer instead of a transom mount for your boat. Post what model boat you have. There may be others here with that exact boat that ran into your problem and have a solution for you.


----------

